# How to remove rust?



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I am slowly disassembling a very badly rusted Singer Mdl 99K machine. I do not know how it came to be so rusted but it was siezed up tight. I have it freed up somewhat but I will have to totally strip it down to it's last part to totally clean the rust out of it.

Some of the plated parts are coming clean with a fine wire brush on my Dremel tool then Mothers Mag & Aluminum polish.
However some of the non plated parts are being stubborn.

For instance I've gotten the bobbin carrier clean enough that it will function but it is still rusty. I need to strip the rust all the way off chemically. There are just way to many curves and other groves to be able to do it with a wire brush.

What do I use for this? I've tried several things including:
Liquid Wrench rust remover and penetrant,
Hoppe's #9 
Full Strength Simple Green

They all do a little, but not what I need.

Any ideas?

This machine may never sew again, but it's parts will help others.

Joe


----------



## Chixarecute (Nov 19, 2004)

What about CLR? (calcium, lime, rust remover?) I don't know if it will harm the metal, but you can use it around faucets, it just needs to be rinsed well.


----------



## donnam (Sep 27, 2005)

I have a 1948 industrial Singer that was a mess. The guy that works on my newer machines told me he always uses brake cleaner. I thought he was crazy but he said the old oil solidifies into an unmovable mess. I went to WalMart and bought CRC Brakleen Brake Parts Cleaner. It's in a spray can and it worked great. It's a good thing to keep around. Hope this helps as it was complete news to me.


----------



## donnam (Sep 27, 2005)

That brake parts cleaner is in the automotive department.


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I haven't tried CLR yet. A friend suggested Navel Jelly and that seems to be working. 
Break Cleaner works great on old grease and oil but not so much on rust.
I use it a lot, have for years.

Joe


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

we use white vinegar soak then buff off rust and apply a coat of very light oil


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

I've tried white vinegar and on this machine it isn't working. I used it before with success but not this time. Not sure why.

Joe


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

White vinegar update;

The last time I used it and it did nothing I put the vinegar and rusted steel parts in a plastic tray.

Last night I put some rusted parts in the vinegar in an aluminum tray. I checked it this morning and there was a definite chemical reaction going on. Much of the rust was either gone, or easily wiped off. The most rusted parts were actually bubbling. 

I took them out and poured the icky vinegar down the drain then cleaned a few of the parts. Going to work with them again in a bit.

I'm thinking that the vinegar needed the aluminum to begin the chemical process. Doesn't make sense but remembering back when I cleaned some car parts I did put them in an aluminum tray with the vinegar.

Any thoughts on this?

Joe


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Try this: Coke Cola And aluminium foil. Works fine and it does not scratch


----------

